
What Programming Languages Engineers and Employers Love and Hate - rbanffy
https://spectrum.ieee.org/view-from-the-valley/at-work/tech-careers/what-programming-languages-engineers-and-employers-loveand-hate
======
JohnFen
Apparently I'm an unusual engineer, because I dislike Python.

~~~
tincholio
You're not alone, brother

------
temporallobe
It’s funny that Clojure is not even on this list. Is it completely off
employers’ radars? I have Clojure experience but I am finding that libraries
and projects are getting abandoned by the dev community, so maybe nobody even
cares about it any more?

~~~
blain_the_train
What's a lib or feature are you missing in the language?

~~~
temporallobe
Sorry for the late response. I didn’t mean that I missed a lib or feature.
It’s just that many of the libs I see on Github are sometimes several years
old and have been abandoned. Clojure seems to be incredibly featured and rich,
but I find very few devs who have even heard of it (I often have to reference
Lisp for context).

------
bencollier49
Seems odd that the global rankings are so out of step with local rankings.
Given the local demand, I would have expected to see something like Typescript
at the top. Scala looks like it's in completely the wrong position.

But what does jump out is exactly what this is measuring - it's languages
listed on the CVs of people who got interviews. I'd wager that Scala and Ruby
are up there as they indicate a level of experience, Ruby because it's been
around a while, and Scala because it has a slightly steeper learning curve and
generally isn't a "first language". That's probably also true of Go.

------
aboutruby
Has anyone successfully downloaded the report from
[https://hired.com/page/state-of-software-engineers/key-
takea...](https://hired.com/page/state-of-software-engineers/key-takeaways) ?

edit: Got it: [http://pages.hired.email/rs/289-SIY-439/images/2019-State-
of...](http://pages.hired.email/rs/289-SIY-439/images/2019-State-of-
SoftwareEngineers-Report.pdf)

------
drallison
Given the methodology used and the lack of supporting data, I do not believe
that any weight should be given to the results, interesting though they may
be.

------
expertentipp
> programming languages

> HTML

I argued with people over this.

------
nigwil_
No Rust either.

